# Online Shop erstellen



## Gajus Julius (20. März 2004)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich -und mit welchen Programmen etc.- einen Shop programieren kann. Darin sollte man verscheidene einzelstücke zusammenpacken können (warenkorb) und sie dann ganz klassisch mit Namen und Zahlungsweise Formunlar bestellen können. 
Danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. März 2004)

Mit reinem HTML schonmal garnicht!

Also bleibt dir nur die gänzlich schlechte Lösung HTML mit JavaScript ( Tipp: lass es )

oder

Serverseitige Sparachen / Lösungen wie PHP, CGI, ASP...

Nun musst Du dich also entscheiden.....


----------



## CyHome (20. März 2004)

*Nehme lieber eine Software dafür*

Thomas hat recht... mit HTML wirst Du da nicht weit kommen   nehme lieber dafür eine passende Shop Software... (musst Du halt käuflich) erwerben. Aber damit hast du dann bestimmt weniger stress!

Kleiner Tipp von mir als Shopsoftware: SmartStore 

Die bieten verschiedene Packete an... für die 100 Artikellizens sind 149.- EUR fällig... es gibt auch eine kostenlose Version für max. 20 Artikel aber mit Einschränkungen!

Schaue Dich auch mal nach anderen Herstellern um.. DataBecker bietet auch ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis! Nennt sich GS-Shopbuilder

Greeds 

CyHome


----------



## xollo (20. März 2004)

Hi,
wenn du CGI-Scripte auf deinem Server benutzen kannst dann schau mal hier vorbei, http://www.heonline.de/ 
Das ganze kostet dich nur eine E-Mail  

gruss xollo


----------



## Pardon_Me (20. März 2004)

Hallo,

es gibt viele kostenlose und gute Onlinshops...mit Google findest du sicher einiges...


----------

